# Phd Opportunities



## Adam M (May 23, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I can't believe I have never been here before.
I used to live near Coimbra but recently I have been offered a job in Braga. I am an English teacher and my partner is also an English teacher. My partner has two MAs, a degree in English etc and she wants to do her PhD in Portugal. She wants it to be somewhere in the linguistics field.

I was wondering if anyone on this forum would know any links or people to contact especially in the Porto/Braga region. I have spent some time looking at different universities but the information is rather limited.

Hope someone out there can give us a little help.

Cheers

Adam 
:ranger:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Presume you've looked at University of the Minho at Braga, they run PHD's in Arts and Humanities.
I've a contact at the Uni, so will ask


----------



## Adam M (May 23, 2011)

*Thanks*



canoeman said:


> Presume you've looked at University of the Minho at Braga, they run PHD's in Arts and Humanities.
> I've a contact at the Uni, so will ask


You are very kind. That would be great f you could.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I have the contact details for you, but don't think it is possible to send until you have made sufficient posts, and I won't publish them on an open forum.


----------



## Adam M (May 23, 2011)

canoeman said:


> I have the contact details for you, but don't think it is possible to send until you have made sufficient posts, and I won't publish them on an open forum.


Thankyou. I will get posting immediately. )


----------

